# Smoke for today



## bmwrtmike (Nov 8, 2015)

Got a small batch of some nice cheese going in for some cherry. Super excited about the Stilton, but I am sure it's all going to be incredibly good. Really loving this forum.












IMAG0248.jpg



__ bmwrtmike
__ Nov 8, 2015


----------



## bmwrtmike (Nov 8, 2015)

Total for the weekend was just at 20 pounds. I have enough to last a little bit.












IMAG0250.jpg



__ bmwrtmike
__ Nov 8, 2015


----------



## driedstick (Nov 10, 2015)

Dang it man!! That looks good, How long did you smoke for?? Need more pics LOL we love pics!! From the one pic it looks like you got some great color on that pepper jack. 

Now the waiting game. 

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## bmwrtmike (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks.  That was 2 different batches. The typically I am going with 3 hours,  but the smoke I started with alder went about 8 hours.  I smoked another 17 pounds last night and went 8 hours with apple and cherry. I wanted a cheese that can hold up to some mustard. I will post some pics in a bit.  I have a full refer and no room for more cheese.  I will have to start handing out some so I can smoke more.


----------



## bmwrtmike (Nov 12, 2015)

The cheese on the left is from my first couple of smokes, and was 3 hours. To the right is my newest batch at 8 hours. I have a feeling it is going to be amazing.












IMAG0257.jpg



__ bmwrtmike
__ Nov 12, 2015


















IMAG0256.jpg



__ bmwrtmike
__ Nov 12, 2015


----------



## hank2000 (Nov 12, 2015)

Do I need to send you my address.  Looks good  great job


----------



## driedstick (Nov 12, 2015)

Dang it that looks like some great color,, I just did my first 8hr smoke also, can't wait to dig into it here in a couple of weeks. 

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------

